# this fixture would work?



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey just wondering if this

http://www.marinedepot.com/Coralife_48_Inch_Aqualight_Pro_2x150W_HQI_MH_Lamp_+_2x96W_PC_+_3x1W_Lunar_LED_48_Inch_Double_Ended_Metal_Halide_Power_Compact_Fixtures_with_Moon_Lights-Coralife-ES53502-FILTFIMHMPMDMLM6-ES53506-vi.html

fixture would work for my 5ft 150 sw tank im just look for some opinions..
i would have to hang it over the tank.
im going to be doing some basic soft corals and with a nice clam as a centerpiece.
thanks!!


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

BubbaGump_59 said:


> hey just wondering if this
> http://www.marinedepot.com/Coralife_...S53506-vi.html
> 
> fixture would work for my 5ft 150 sw tank im just look for some opinions..
> ...


Your link doesn't work.
FYI, clams need a lot of light because they live in very shallow water in the wild. Their lighting need is comparable to that of SPS if not more so.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

fixed link, that why i was wondering if this fixture would be able give enough light it has , 2x150W HQI MH Lamp + 2x96W PC + 3x1W Lunar LED its 48inches long


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*ebay fixture*

Hey Bubba. I have heard these are good fixtures, and cheaper. They use icecap balasts as well. Thaught you may be interested.

http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-...38013018&_sid=857783538&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

I would go with the 250w fixture. Better to have to much than not enough, especially if you want to do a clam.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For clams, go with 250w unless its a very shallow tank.


----------

